# Gold Barbs and Angel fish?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Gold Barbs: Cool water fish, but not nippy. 
Endlers: Angels can eat the adult sized males for sure, and probably all but the very largest of females. Certainly Angels with any sort of predatory tendencies will eat Endler babies. 
Betta (female) probably a good tank mate for Angels. Highly likely they will be just fine together, mostly staying out of each others' way. 
Dwarf Gouramis: Between Angels and Gouramis, I can see possible problems, but I am more worried about Gouramis having problems with each other. Gouramis are highly territorial, and may start attacking each other. There are a few Dwarf Gouramis that are so aggressive they do not tolerate any tank mates of any species. Also, Gouramis and (male) Bettas should not be kept in the same tank. Both species are territorial and will defend their territory from each other. Most female Bettas are not so aggressive, not territorial, so if yours is tytpical, then should not be a problem. If your female Betta is at the higher end of the aggression level, then she might attack the Gouramis. 

In a larger tank (over 4' long) with lots of plants, driftwood or other surface markers, the Gouramis might be able to stake out a territory and stay out of each others' way, but I would watch that sort of set up VERY carefully, and be ready to move a problem fish to a separate tank.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Diana
I guess I left out an important bit of info. These fish have been in the tank now for a year with no prob. At first the gouramis would chase each other but never really any harm done but they dont even do that now with the exception of feeding time and even then its nothing really aggressive. Im mostly concerned about the barbs going after the angels and nipping their fins. Honestly the endlers are a pia so it wont bother me if they are lunch( I know thats bad to say).


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I had Gold Barbs with other cool water fish and there were no problems. But they (the other fish) did not have long fins. 
I know the Dwarf Gouramis have slightly longer thread-like pelvic fins, but perhaps not as attractive as Angel fish fins. Still, IME, and in all the reading I have done, I have not heard that Gold Barbs are nippy.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Diana
Ill see if I can trade them if not Ill give it a shot.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had Gold Barbs with normal finned Angels and they were fine.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Kathyy Ive put a bottle trap in the tank and with in 5 min 3 of the 5 are already in there.


----------

